# VIA's Ocean Route Could Be In Trouble



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 16, 2011)

The route VIA’s Ocean uses between Moncton and Miramichi could be in trouble. This is CN’s former Intercolonial Railway line.

http://atlantic.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20110915/cn_railroad_110915/20110915/?hub=AtlanticHome

CN’s main freight line in the Maritimes is the National Transcontinental Railway following a shorter route from Moncton to near Riviere-du-Loup. It’s fast and CTC. The Ocean could easily be accommodated on the NTR but it lacks the population of the ICR route. The NTR also hugs the US border of northern Maine through Edmundston, NB.

My take on this.......probably CN manoeuvring for some government funding to maintain the line.


----------

